#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-11
<xuser1> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-13
<costin> salutare
<costin> cred ca diseara sau maine apare ubuntu 11.10
<costin> care este diferenta intre Daily Build si ce de astazi sau maine?
<costin> nimenea nu este olline?
<Octy> anyone?
<nkn> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-14
<costin> buna dimineata!
<costin> salut
<costin> am si eu o pb
<costin> cand il pun in suspendare pc, 
<costin> si il repornesc,vad nu mai puncte si lini
<costin> am ubuntu 11.10
<ge0rge04> Salut
<ge0rge04> What is the difference between  the (version current) and (version current-updates) of the NVIDIA driver that shows up in the additional drivers window?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-16
<micutz> salutari
<fdd> salut.
<nkn> salut
<micutz> zicetimi si mie sa fac un clean install la 11.10 sau merge si un distupgrade din terminal
<fdd> merge, de ce n-ar merge?
<micutz> ma gandeam ca apar unele probleme daca fac upgrade
<micutz> dar mai bine asa e mai usor 
<micutz> :)
<fdd>   /whois calvarr
<micutz> salutari 
<micutz> e cineva on ?
<fdd> shoot.
<micutz> nu vrea sa porneasca 11.10
<micutz> am facut un upgrade 
<micutz> am restartat si gata 
<micutz> nu mai mere 
<fdd> ce zice?
<micutz> nimik
<micutz> booteaza 
<fdd> xorg?
<fdd> deci e ok.
<micutz> booteaza si se blocheaza...nu mai apare login screen
<fdd> gdm/
<micutz> ?
<fdd> gnome login manager.
<micutz> dap 
<micutz> cand bootez in safe si intru in terminal si scriu startx  nu merge 
<micutz> imi da fail
<fdd> ce zice startx(1)?
<micutz> apropo am un amd hd 6850
<micutz> sincer nu am fost atent ce imi zice cand imi da fail 
<micutz> dar nu inteleg de ce nu ar merge 
<fdd> ctrl + f8.
<micutz> daca in 11.04 a mers perfect
<micutz> o sa incerc acum 
<micutz> brb bootez in linux
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-12
<asdfsdf> hey ?
<asdfsdf> somebody on ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-13
<Paul92> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-14
<dbtmro> salut
<dbtmro> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-08
<yo9fah> hihaaa
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-11
<Americanu> salut
<cosmen> lucreaza careva cu jtag ?
<madamanu> buna seara :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-12
<pirea> salutare
<pirea> putina lume pe aici :|
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-13
<bluechaos> salutare e careva pe aici ?
<sbivol> bluechaos: da
<bluechaos> ba bivol
<bluechaos> ma ajuti si pe mine frate
<bluechaos> ca am ramas blocat
<sbivol> la ce ai rămas blocat?
<bluechaos> vreau sa upgradez si eu ubuntu 10.10 la 12.04 sau la 13.04 
<bluechaos> si nu ma lasa frate imi da feach faild 
<sbivol> așa
<bluechaos> faild to feach 
<bluechaos> din update manager am incercat sa-i dau update nu merge imi spune ca repository has expired 
<bluechaos> altele noi nam de unde sa bag in source.list
<sbivol> 10.10 nu mai are suport. într-adevăr, depozitele pentru 10.10 sînt închise
<bluechaos> am tot cautat si nu am gasit nici un pachet care sa ma lase sa upgradez asta !
<bluechaos> ce fac cum fac da-mi un sfat
<sbivol> sfatul meu e să aștepți încă două săptămîni pînă se lansează 13.10 și să-l instalezi pe curat pe acela
<sbivol> fără upgrade
<bluechaos> man .. stii care-i partea proasta
<sbivol> altfel vei fi nevoit să treci prin mai multe versiuni pînă ajungi la 13.10, dacă nu greșesc
<bluechaos> nu imi arata dvd-writer-ul pe ubuntu 
<sbivol> poți să-l instalezi foarte simplu folosind un flash USB
<bluechaos> pai o las pe 12.04 daca reusesc sa ajung pana acol da sa trec de 10.10 la 11.04 sau cat e ca sesiunea asta care o folosesc eu e cea mai expirata
<bluechaos> si nu reusesc sa trec de ea inainte acu vreo 8-9 luni cand am bagat tot versiunea asta am reusit sa trec la 11 
<bluechaos> acu nu mai pot .. eu care am zis ca scap sa nu mai fac cd-uri sa nu mai stau la donwloadat ..ca-si face el update-urile automat...
<bluechaos> in fine am si eu o intrebare 
<bluechaos> pot sa instalez sau sa upgradez versiunea daca am imaginea virtuala 12.04 (precise) fara sa-i mai fac cd ?
<bluechaos> direct din hdd !
<bluechaos> sbivol, 
<bluechaos> mai esti acol ?
<sbivol> da, dar procedura e un pic complicată. 100% posibil
<bluechaos> cam poti sa-mi spui despre ce ar fii vorba ? sau ma poti ajuta? 
<sbivol> între timp, iată ce-ți trebuie pentru /etc/apt/sources.list
<sbivol> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<sbivol> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<sbivol> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted universe multiverse
<sbivol> aceste depozite trebuie să funcționeze și să-ți permită să actualizezi versiunea de Ubuntu
<sbivol> cît despre ISO, poți să instalezi sistemul folosind un ISO care stă pe HDD, dar să actualizezi nu cred că poți.
<sbivol> în general eu prefer să reinstalez (păstrînd dosarul /home undeva aparte), decît să actualizez versiunea existentă
<bluechaos> pai nam decat
<bluechaos> un hdd si ala nu lam impartit lam lasat plin
<bluechaos> adik nu e nici o partitie creata pe hdd
<bluechaos> hdd 500 
<bluechaos> sata
<bluechaos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 11.04
<bluechaos> am dat cu comanda 
<bluechaos> sa vedem ce iese
<bluechaos> deja a dat ceva erroare
<sbivol> ce eroare?
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspt'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'fonts/package'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'interface/x-winamp-skin'
<bluechaos> Unpacking replacement mount ...
<bluechaos> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
<bluechaos> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<bluechaos> Processing triggers for shared-mime-info ...
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<bluechaos> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<sbivol> astea nu-s erori. doar niște notificări
<bluechaos> vadca-s
<bluechaos> vadca-si face configurile
<bluechaos> momentan de asta am zis ca's errori
<bluechaos> apropo
<bluechaos> pana nu uit si pana nu te duci la somn
<bluechaos> ca e 2 fara 7 minute ceasu 
<bluechaos> cum instalez invidia pe asta 
<bluechaos> am GF 9600 GT  (1 gb memorie) 
<bluechaos> adik cu direct x cu tot si toate prostiile sa ma pot juca jocuri pe wine  jocuri pc cum ar veni 
<sbivol> mai întîi te lămurești cu sistemul, adu-l măcar pînă la 12.04. apoi driverul proprietar nVidia îl instalezi din Additional Drivers
<sbivol> după driver, instalezi Wine
<bluechaos> pai tocmai aia e ca nu e bun ala additional
<bluechaos> las ca vorbim imediat sa-si faca asta update-urile si configurile
<bluechaos> daca mai stai esti schimbu 3 ?
<sbivol> luni nu lucrez, că-i ziua orașului și am liber. de asta stau așa tîrziu acum
<bluechaos> pot sa intreb in ce domeniu lucrezi sau exagerez ?
<sbivol> IT
<bluechaos> clar...
<bluechaos> folosesti de multi ani ubuntu ?
<bluechaos> ma refer linuxu in general nu numai la distributia asta..
<sbivol> ~ din 2007. în 2008 mi-am luat un Dell cu Ubuntu și de atunci doar asta folosesc la calculatorul de la serviciu și cel de acasă. de prin 2010 stau pe Kubuntu
<bluechaos> eu deabea acu mi-am trezit interesul de a invata linux pana acum doar windows putin linux .... 
<sbivol> durează pînă intri în esența lucrurilor, dar așa e cu orice sistem :)
<bluechaos> cand aparea soft-uri tv il mai instalam pentru ele dar in rest ..am avut cateva incercari cu centosu (cpanelu -- fantastico instaler) 
<bluechaos> dar cand am vazut ca e pe bani am zis stop e o prostie ! nu investesc in asa ceva atat timp cat nam dedicat.. si ala e la fel de costisitor ca
<bluechaos> (cpanelul) 
<bluechaos> sau ca alte software (ddos,blablabla)  
<bluechaos> si nu e problema ca trebuiau platite doar odata ci ca doar in timp imi scoteam investitia un timp indelungat ..si am zis ca nu se renteaza !
<sbivol> ai nevoie de Linux pentru lucru, sau e în scopuri personale?
<bluechaos> scopuri personale
<sbivol> atunci nu te grăbește nimeni, experimentează
<bluechaos> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
<bluechaos> stepping	: 10
<bluechaos> e mane Enelul (renel) sau cum vrei sa-l numesti se plateste !
<sbivol> la ce te referi?
<bluechaos> internetu de asemenea ! sa nu mai pun ca (stresul,timpul pierdut ca mai dai de situatii deastea) de-ti vine sa-ti bagi picioru ...
<bluechaos> de asta zic nu toate chestile is facute sa le faca un singur om ! 
<sbivol> pentru asta este comunitatea
<bluechaos> ok dau un rr ne auzim dupa rr ca a terminat de facut updateurile !
<bluechaos> sau mai bine zis de aceea exista parteneri !
<bluechaos> revin dupa rr 
<bluechaos> Linux bluechaos-EP41-UD3L 2.6.35-32-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 19:35:26 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<bluechaos> cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<bluechaos> ...
<sbivol> ai făcut "sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<bluechaos> dap :) stai ca iam dat 
<bluechaos> din 
<bluechaos> manager distribution upgrade
<bluechaos> si vadca merge
<bluechaos> dupa upgrade..
<bluechaos> am vazut 
<bluechaos> pe youtube  unu 
<bluechaos> a pus un mesaj text bineinteles cu cal pe ssh lui te pricepi la ssh ?
<sbivol> ±
<bluechaos> sa-l iau ca un da?
<sbivol> despre ce fel de mesaj e vorba?
<bluechaos> welcome message motd si usermesage .. 
<sbivol> aaa
<bluechaos> asta cand ma conectez din afara locuintei sau mai bine zis din afara localitatii !
<bluechaos> vreau sa-l personalizez putin poate ma ajuti daca tot il folosesc !
<sbivol> trebuie să modifici fișierul /etc/motd
<sbivol> acolo e mesajul care se afișează în primele rînduri, atunci cînd te conectezi prin ssh
<bluechaos> pai si acol e cu % ,-,.,, eu nu stiu codurile de la ubuntu ca sa pot sa modific %time /%
<bluechaos> sa nu mai zic codurile de la culori :|
<bluechaos> is afon bata
<bluechaos> is afon,bata
<sbivol> probabil e vorba de ceva mai artistic / avansat. la acelea nu mă pricep nici eu :)
<bluechaos> uite ceva de genu 
<bluechaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Cs8AMuDdo
<sbivol> arată bine, dar eu nu mă complic :) 
<bluechaos> te cred..
<sbivol> eu gata pe azi. noapte bună
<bluechaos> noapte buna
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-06
<noobster> salutare , am si eu o intrebare legata de un .dev 
<noobster> are cineva 2 minute sa si "bata capu" cu mine ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-09
<ropeus> hi 
<ropeus> i nees some support to mount an distrib of linux 12.04 LTS
<ropeus> any suggestion will be useful
<ropeus> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-11
<Steli> buna seara, ma poate ajuta cineva la configurarea unui server?
<ovidiu_calbajos> Steli: salut
<ovidiu_calbajos> shoot the question
#ubuntu-ro 2015-10-10
<dragos_> ciao
#ubuntu-ro 2016-10-15
<Kerd> hi :)
#ubuntu-ro 2019-10-12
 * depecher bye
